# Sweet Lemon scent



## ohsoap (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm discontinuing Yuzu, as it has never worked out for me.  I'm thinking of trying out a sweet lemon scent.   Any suggestions?


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 10, 2011)

I know Bramble berry have just introduced a Sweet Meyer Lemon but I cannot comment on it................YET


----------



## agriffin (Feb 10, 2011)

aarghhhh.  I meant to order that one with my last order and totally forgot.  Darn.  Next time...


----------



## judymoody (Feb 10, 2011)

Most of the big on line vendors offer a version of lemon sugar which might be just the thing.  Also, SW's London Lemon Curd is supposed to be very nice but I haven't soaped it personally.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 10, 2011)

Lemon Meringue from WSP is to-die-for!


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh Lemon Meringue, sounds nice.  I haven't ordered from them and have been really wanting to.
(spelling)


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 12, 2011)

Lemon Meringue from WSP doesn't come up on the search, is it discontinued?  NG has one anyone know if any of their Lemon Meringue compares?
Haven't tried either so I don't know.


----------



## lsg (Feb 13, 2011)

Nature's Garden has Lemon Meringue f.o.

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... e_Oil.html


----------



## Relle (Feb 14, 2011)

Lyn do you get Brambleberry from W.A. or from the U.S.? I was trying to figure out which would be the most economical.

Relle.


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Relle I sometimes buy a sample size here and then order 1pound bottles from the USA and yes it is cheaper to buy the bigger amounts including postage cheaper than it is to buy them here :0(


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 15, 2011)

7 up pound cake from NG?


----------



## Relle (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Lyn. Still trying to figure the best buying at the moment.

Relle.


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 16, 2011)

Off the top of my noggins the best in shipping is Daystar in the sence that if you order say 31lb bottles she will ship at a flat parcel rate of about 14 US dollars I think it is. I have been doing this for about two years now so if you take say an average cost of 25.00 per bottle for arguments sake and then add 14.00 that is let round it out to 100.00. Most 500ml bottles here are around 60.00 then you see the savings made. Now not all shipping is that cheap but noted Natures Garden do a great deal on shipping Not to take over this I will message you in a bit :0)


----------

